# Problem With F-II Caps



## RaresB (Jun 4, 2010)

I recently got an f-ii and had some bad experiences with the caps. The caps on the cublets always fall off while solving. I was wondering how I can fix this without harmining the cube. Do not just say glue them because I am always afraid to do things by myself so I need like step by step of what materials to use and what I need to do.


----------



## ianini (Jun 4, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> ...Do not just say glue them...



That's pretty much the only way to fix the problem easily.


----------



## zachtastic (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20511&highlight=superglue+fii+caps

Search function. It's really helpful. Now, see post #8.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 4, 2010)

Can you give me instuctions on how to glue them. And also do I use glue gun or normal glue.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 4, 2010)

How do you expect to fix it if you're not going to do it yourself? Honestly, a small drop of superglue should be fine. But okay. Step by step it is.

1. Put cube on table.
2. Get superglue.
3. Get cap.
4. Open superglue and put a small drop on the cap where it will come in contact with the cube. 
5. Put the cap in.
6. Wait for it...
7. Use cube.

It worked for me.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 4, 2010)

There aren't any steps... you just get the glue and glue them... it can be hard to get them out but you can just do it when they pop out. I have had the same problem. But it's only because I do OH with my cube and I keep dropping it on pavement. DX it's cracked in places on the inside... but it still works great. I'ma just going to get a new one and be careful with it. But yeah...


----------



## Rorix (Jun 4, 2010)

I couldn't be bothered glueing so I just cut some paper and put it between the cap and where it goes into the cube, to tighten it. It's working fine so far.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 4, 2010)

Is it bad to use a glue gun or do I have to use superglue


----------



## TrollingHard (Jun 4, 2010)

DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE GET ANY GLUE ON TO THE SPRING OR THE SCREW. YOU WILL RUIN YOUR CUBE.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok now how about glue gun


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 4, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> Ok now how about glue gun



dude, if you use a glue gun, your cube will die. don't. seriously, it will screw up your cube and it will suck FOREVER. don't use superglue either. It will also make your cube so stiff, you can't move your cube. The only way is to mix your saliva with some bubble tea, and put it in the microwave for 30 seconds. Then take it out, stir it, then microwave for 30 seconds again. repeat 12 times. EXACTLY 12. 

SARCASM, calm your pants!


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 5, 2010)

I just used a glue stick. there is no reason to get technical. Just use a glue stick. It holds and it took me 5 sec.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 5, 2010)

Glue gun noo. Superglue will only make your cube stiff if you get it in places that you shouldnt.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 5, 2010)

1 pop cube
2 place core far, far away from the superglue
3 cubie by cubie:
- pop cap off (you can push it out from the back)
- apply a tiny drop of superglue on the inside rim of the cubie
- place cap back on
4 reassemble cube

If you do not dare to use the superglue bottle directly on the cubies:
1 take a paperclip
2 fold it open
3 place a few drops of glue on a solid surface
4 dip an end of the paperclip into the superglue
5 transfer some glue to the cubie (or cap) 

You may also consider using a more viscous superglue type to reduce the risk of unfortunate joining events.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok thanks so much everyone I will glue caps this weekend thanks again


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 5, 2010)

you could use finger nail polish if you have some


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 5, 2010)

It's mostly the EDGE caps that fall off. They're ok at first, then I dropped mine, and now they won't stop falling off.


----------



## Samania (Jun 5, 2010)

Use glue. 

If you don't like glue, use tape


----------



## Dene (Jun 5, 2010)

Rorix said:


> I couldn't be bothered glueing so I just cut some paper and put it between the cap and where it goes into the cube, to tighten it. It's working fine so far.



You couldn't be bothered to use a little glue, but you could be bothered to get out paper, cut it into the exact size pieces, and then go to the effort of getting it in under the caps without any paper showing?

I think glue would be much easier. 

(btw I used glue).


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 5, 2010)

From my experience double-sided tape works like a charm.


----------



## Rorix (Jun 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> Rorix said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't be bothered glueing so I just cut some paper and put it between the cap and where it goes into the cube, to tighten it. It's working fine so far.
> ...



Well I didn't have glue at hand (I never glue anything) so paper was easiest. It's not as bothersome as you make it out to be, I just one long strip of about the right width and cut a some of it off when I needed it. The ridge on the caps help push the paper in without it poking out.


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 5, 2010)

When I restickered my FII I took the old stickers and stuck them over the ridges on the cap which jams it in quite nicely. Also when restickering it becomes apparent which caps need to be jammed in as they will pop off while peeling off the sticker so yea.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 7, 2010)

i've done this tutorial and helped my F-II pretty well


----------



## AvidCuber (Jun 7, 2010)

I used Elmer glue for mine, it holds but it's easy to get out if you need to do something in there (don't know why you would want to, but it's easier than using super glue in my opinion, that stuff is too messy).


----------



## RaresB (Jun 7, 2010)

I glued them on using the video two posts above me but guess wat happened now. I was running at school. I fell and I had my cube in my pocket. A core piece snaped off. The spring and screw are intact but the pastic broke. Is there anyway I can fix it.


----------



## wing92 (Jun 7, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> I glued them on using the video two posts above me but guess wat happened now. I was running at school. I fell and I had my cube in my pocket. A core piece snaped off. The spring and screw are intact but the pastic broke. Is there anyway I can fix it.



OPTIONS:
Superglue it (temporary fix, be very careful)
Get a new core
Get a new cube
Don't run in the hallways


----------



## Crosshash (Jun 7, 2010)

I used blu-tac. Easier than gluing.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jun 7, 2010)

Just use normal super glue, glue all the caps but the centers.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 7, 2010)

If I use super glue won't it get on the screw and spring amd ruin the cube


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 7, 2010)

My core broke too. Was yours the blue core or the gray core? Gray ones are much stronger. If you need a new core, I highly recommend using D-II core + hardware. Under no circumstances use type A core + hardware (at least the old ones) as it will suck for ever and ever and ever until you switch them out.

If you are going to superglue it, don't over-do it, or it wont stay.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a gray core. But my hole body weight was on it so.... Anyway what do you recommend I do. Keep in mind my parents don't know I broke it. Should I get a type d core and use fii cubes or should I try ang glue. If I glue it will there be performance loss and will I be able to put the cubes back on without popping the glued plastic on the core


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 7, 2010)

Wouldn't a C4Y core be best? (I have no idea about the screw+springs.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 7, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Wouldn't a C4Y core be best? (I have no idea about the screw+springs.)



That's what I'm using in mine.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 7, 2010)

are you also using C4Y hardwares? I found that it didn't work too well on mine.


pwnAge said:


> I have a gray core. But my hole body weight was on it so.... Anyway what do you recommend I do. Keep in mind my parents don't know I broke it. Should I get a type d core and use fii cubes or should I try ang glue. If I glue it will there be performance loss and will I be able to put the cubes back on without popping the glued plastic on the core



I say use the D/D-II (don't know if there is any significant difference) core + hardware (hardware is important, don't use your F-II ones.) if you have one. Otherwise, try gluing the core back together. If you glue it correctly, It should withstand popping out an edge. Maybe not corner cutting though.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 7, 2010)

Dillon, nope, but that reminds me about something! Thanks.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 7, 2010)

or clear nail polish


----------



## RaresB (Jun 7, 2010)

What is hardware. So tell me exactly everything I have to buy including core, springs hardware(no clue what hardware is) and any miselanious(can't spell) items. Also tell me what to use from my fii


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 7, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> What is hardware.



Screw, spring, washer.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 8, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> What is hardware. So tell me exactly everything I have to buy including core, springs hardware(no clue what hardware is) and any miselanious(can't spell) items. Also tell me what to use from my fii



Your F-II... hmmm, well, accoring to miniGOINGS, he's using C4Y core with New (gray core) F-II hardware (i assume it has gray core). Don't use the Blue cored hardware, as the screws are too long (because the core is smaller.)
Buy Type A Core and Hardware (screw/spring/washer) from Cubedepot. I recommend getting more than 1 set of each. Maybe 3.
If your F-II has a gray core, use that hardware with the Type A core. That should work... i think, since the Type A cores from Cubedepot are the same as D-II cores (that i'm using.)
If you order from Speedcubeshop, i think that they have C4Y cores there. I would recommend those over any core. They're really strong 
Try getting C4Y hardware as well, they're pretty good.



miniGOINGS said:


> Dillon, nope, but that reminds me about something! Thanks.


I hope that reminded you to try your F-II with C4Y hardware. I want to know how it goes. I've tried a F-II with one of those random cores and C4Y hardware. It didn't turn out well.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 8, 2010)

Can I use a c4u core and f-ii hardware or will that not work. Btw how do I seperate the hardware from a broken core


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea, my F-II had the gray core.

And no, I don't plan on putting C4U hardware in my F-II. C4U Gigaminx hardware? Maybe.

Reminded me I need to swap hardware from my C and my friends modded storebought. Right now, I'm using C4U Gigaminx hardware, which makes it suck, and the C hardware makes his extremely springy and poppy. Once I swap them, my C should be back to normal, and his storebought should be decent again. anyway...

PwnAge, yes you can, that's what I'm doing. Hold on and unscrew it?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 8, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> Can I use a c4u core and f-ii hardware or will that not work. Btw how do I seperate the hardware from a broken core



It may be a bit hard, as the piece from the core IS pretty small. Use a clamp or something of the sort. Something that can keep a firm grip on the core piece, while you un-screw it.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 8, 2010)

I will buy a c4u core from speedcube shop.com I live in toronto ontario. Are there any other stores that can ship faster. Also shoulD I buy a c iii along with the core because I don't want to pay 5 dollars shipping just for a core. I wanted to buy from cube depot but they don't have a c4u core. Might the type a core from cube depot work


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 8, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> I will buy a c4u core from speedcube shop.com I live in toronto ontario. Are there any other stores that can ship faster. Also shoulD I buy a c iii along with the core because I don't want to pay 5 dollars shipping just for a core. I wanted to buy from cube depot but they don't have a c4u core. Might the type a core from cube depot work



YEEAAAAAAH TORONTONIANS GO GO GO!!!!
Type A core should work. But by all means, get C4Y. Go for the hardware as well, you never know when you need it. I would recommend at least
2x C4Y core
2x C4Y hardware

I'm not too fond of the C-II. 

If i were you, i'd get those 1.4CM stickers for your F-II. They look damn smexy.


Spoiler



http://www.flickr.com/photos/dillz/4683724508/sizes/l/


If you've got the $$$ get a Square-1  maybe 2-3 so you can make slim/bumb square-1s


----------



## RaresB (Jun 9, 2010)

So I will order 2 c4u cores and 2 hardware sets and the stickers from speedcubeshop.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 9, 2010)

Speed cube shop has no c4u hardware and I have to pay 6 dollars shipping to Canada WTF what do I so. I'm not paying 7.25 for a F#%^*[email protected] piece of plastic core


----------



## shelley (Jun 9, 2010)

You needed instruction on how to glue things down? Didn't you learn that in kindergarten?


----------



## RaresB (Jun 9, 2010)

Were way past the gluing part buddy


----------



## shelley (Jun 9, 2010)

Hence the past tense. Though your posts since the beginning of this thread haven't improved your image. "What's hardware?" We're not using specialized jargon here, use a dictionary. Do you need your hand held through everything?


----------



## RaresB (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm LAZY and I'm afraid to make mistakes. I'm only 13 I can't go buy something again if i screw up I have no credit card. And my mom won't either because she doesn't want me to use her credit card again and again so I have to be sure in the decisions I make


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 9, 2010)

It's not hard.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 9, 2010)

This thread is much overdone. Just buy an effing type a core for 75cents plus shipping and suck it up


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 9, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> I'm not too fond of the C-II.



He said C-III, the JSK clone.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 9, 2010)

Please, please help I lost a spring and washer what can I do please help me


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 9, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> Please, please help I lost a spring and washer what can I do please help me



sucks for you. you can't buy replacements


----------



## Edward (Jun 9, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> Please, please help I lost a spring and washer what can I do please help me



Ghost hand hardware is pretty similar to the F2. You can also use Alpha hardware.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 9, 2010)

Can I use the alpha hardware from speedcubeshop


----------



## Edward (Jun 9, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> Can I use the alpha hardware from speedcubeshop



Most likely. Take note though, I think alpha springs are tighter than F2 springs, so if you decide to use them, it'd be better to replace all of the springs with alpha springs.
(this is going off of trying to find an alternative to the arc-lan mod)


----------



## RaresB (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok thks


----------



## Edward (Jun 9, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> Ok thks



You're welcome 
Oh an next time you have a small question like this, use the OAQT. You're bound to get more, and probably better answers.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 9, 2010)

Edward said:


> pwnAge said:
> 
> 
> > Can I use the alpha hardware from speedcubeshop
> ...


This is what I mean. So the cube is going to be stiff, and pop a lot. Two things you don't want >_<.
C4Y hardware is better, but not the same. Losing a washer is probably okay, but the spring is important >_<


----------



## splinteh (Jun 10, 2010)

Just put some regular glue and it'll be fine.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 11, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Just put some *super* glue and it'll be fine.



fixed that for you.

You think a glue stick it gonna help?
You need something that will bond the two pieces extremely well. There is much pressure on the core when cutting corners.
Think harder next time >_<


----------



## RaresB (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm gonna order 2 c4y cores frOm speedcubeshop when it is back in stock. Sincei am paying 6 dollar shipping I will also get a Dayan ii this thread is pretty much done...


----------

